# pick using 80's style bassist need (in hamilton)



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

i'm looking for a melody playing,pick using bassist
(the kind of cat who digs j.j. from the stranglers,or peter hook)

the kind who isn't afriad to drown things in chorus while playing high up on the neck

for new all original pop-rock project

you need gear,wheels,and time 

email
[email protected]


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

sorry,

i doubled this post and don't know how to remove it.

can somebody delete this one for me?

thanx y'all.


----------

